# Slingshot of the Month Returns!



## Hrawk

Starting Jan 2012, Slingshot of the month returns !!!

Watch this space for more info!


----------



## Danny0663

Awesome, something to look forward to every month.


----------



## NaturalFork

My pants just got shorter.


----------



## Imperial

i am moist with anticapation !


----------



## SlingGal

Wow, you guys!


----------



## Dayhiker

With some of the makers we have now, it's going to one heck of a job to be the judge!


----------



## flippinout

Cool!

I have a few that have yet to be displayed. Can't wait


----------



## pop shot

What? nicest slingshot posted? slingporn competition?


----------



## Hrawk

A few of us started hashing this out in chat yesterday.

Nothing is final yet, but here is a brief summary:

Each month, nominations will be open for the first 3 weeks of the month
Nominations are made by members, picking what they think the best slingshot will be based on what has been shows in those 3 weeks.
You may not nominate yourself (there goes my chances







)
Using the forums poll feature, voting will be opened up from the 22nd to the end of the month
Winners will be announced on the 1st of the following month
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom award logo / icon / avatar with the year, month and 1st, 2nd or 3rd place. These can be used how you wish, designed to be an avatar.
At the end of 12 months, we will all vote on the previous 12 winners for the honoured title of "Slingshot of the year"
There may or may not be cake and pie

Again, this is all just a rough draft.

I would like to hear everybody's thoughts and ideas on this before finalising any rules etc

Some questions :

Do you think 3 weeks is enough for people to show their wares and for people to nominate ?
Or do you think nominations and voting should be based on the entire previous month ? Ie, In Jan, we nominate and vote on what has been shown in December ?

I would also like to hear some idea for end of year awards, some suggestions so far have been:

Best newcomer
Most improved
Slingshot accessory of the year
Trick shot of the year
Video of the year
Member of the year

I'll leave it with you folks !


----------



## Charles

How about an award for longest beard .... about the only category I am likely to have a chance at ....









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Charles said:


> How about an award for longest beard .... about the only category I am likely to have a chance at ....


Only if we add a 'Baldest Head' category too give Aaron a chance too


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hrawk said:


> A few of us started hashing this out in chat yesterday.
> 
> Nothing is final yet, but here is a brief summary:
> Each month, nominations will be open for the first 3 weeks of the month
> Nominations are made by members, picking what they think the best slingshot will be based on what has been shows in those 3 weeks.
> You may not nominate yourself (there goes my chances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Using the forums poll feature, voting will be opened up from the 22nd to the end of the month
> Winners will be announced on the 1st of the following month
> Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
> Winners will also receive a custom award logo / icon / avatar with the year, month and 1st, 2nd or 3rd place. These can be used how you wish, designed to be an avatar.
> At the end of 12 months, we will all vote on the previous 12 winners for the honoured title of "Slingshot of the year"
> There may or may not be cake and pie
> Again, this is all just a rough draft.
> 
> I would like to hear everybody's thoughts and ideas on this before finalising any rules etc
> 
> Some questions :
> 
> Do you think 3 weeks is enough for people to show their wares and for people to nominate ?
> Or do you think nominations and voting should be based on the entire previous month ? Ie, In Jan, we nominate and vote on what has been shown in December ?
> 
> I would also like to hear some idea for end of year awards, some suggestions so far have been:
> 
> Best newcomer
> Most improved
> Slingshot accessory of the year
> Trick shot of the year
> Video of the year
> Member of the year
> 
> I'll leave it with you folks !


I like the idea. Answering to your questions: 1) I agree with you about three weeks to show the works and the last one to vote as you figured out. 2) The "End of Year awards": a) The Best Slingshot - The best modification/accessory - c) The best Shot - d) The best Video - e) The best design or project.
That's only my opinion, I'm looking forward to starting. Thanks a lot for your enterprise.


----------



## Imperial

What do all here at ssf feel about vendors entering/nominated ? are they at an advantage ? should it be only regular members or dont care ? everyone throw your  







in here? a forum is only as great as the amount of " informative" feedback it gets.


----------



## Hrawk

Good question Imp.

I am all for vendors entering. They are designers / builders / shooters just like the rest of us.


----------



## shawnr5

I think that the vendors should be able to enter, too. If they put in the time to make something, they deserve the recognition as much as anyone else.


----------



## flippinout

I will end my vendor status if vendors are not allowed. I will design and build slingshots regardless, it is a compulsion that cannot be controlled. It was the Slingshot of the Month competition that really got me into making them in the first place and it ended before I ever got a chance to to enter.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I personally don't see any issue with vendors entering

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork

I think vendors should absolutely be allowed to enter. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Agreed. My opinion is that vendors should be in. One reason may be that they are supposed to make much more effort and then to make greater slingshots, another reason is that members could enter into competition with vendors and they assume to make much more efforts to make something beauty and maybe new. Again, if we don't have vendors we probably wouldn't see many awesome catapults....and again vendors have to sell to be vendors. I wish then members and vendors will take part togheter and may the best win in a fair competition. Bob


----------



## Hrawk

I think we can safely say at this point, vendoors are 110% in.

Cool, this just makes me want to try harder and beat one!


----------



## Dayhiker

Even though I will absolutely never have a chance of winning this thing, I'm all in favor -- vendors and all. I used to love to see this feature.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Dayhiker said:


> Even though I will absolutely never have a chance of winning this thing, I'm all in favor -- vendors and all. I used to love to see this feature.


...I'm not so sure mate that you won't have a chance of winning.....I've been looking at your works and I think you're too modest and wise. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Hrawk

Dayhiker said:


> Even though I will absolutely never have a chance of winning this thing, I'm all in favor -- vendors and all. I used to love to see this feature.


Someone made a suggestion for an end of year award "Design of the year".

Mate, you would so be in the running !


----------



## NaturalFork

Hrawk said:


> Even though I will absolutely never have a chance of winning this thing, I'm all in favor -- vendors and all. I used to love to see this feature.


Someone made a suggestion for an end of year award "Design of the year".

Mate, you would so be in the running !
[/quote]

Without a doubt!


----------



## Rapier

flippinout said:


> Cool!
> 
> I have a few that have yet to be displayed. Can't wait


Ahhh not fair. Ok vendors are in but I vote Nathan can't play with us!







~


----------



## Hrawk

Y U NO like Nathan ?

He has sexy legs, he is in for sure !


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> Y U NO like Nathan ?
> 
> He has sexy legs, he is in for sure !


It's just he makezies the goodest cattys n stuff n now he says he's got sneaky ones!


----------



## e~shot

Guys just a joke (don't take it seriously)

_"Slingshot of the month will be chosen by a panel of judges" *_

Respected judges as Nathan, Chepo69, Chaneke, ZDP-189, Martin, Xidoo, Torsten and Bob Fionda.

(* judges can't participate the contest)


----------



## Aras

Member of the year: e~shot?


----------



## e~shot

Aras said:


> Member of the year: e~shot?


----------



## monoaminooxidase

great idea to restart the Sotm. Although I think we should be allowed to nominate cattys from the last week of the month in the next month. Otherwise come voting week the customs forum might run dry







. It would be a shame if a great slingshot could not be nominated just because it was posted at the wrong time.


----------



## Hrawk

monoaminooxidase said:


> great idea to restart the Sotm. Although I think we should be allowed to nominate cattys from the last week of the month in the next month. Otherwise come voting week the customs forum might run dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be a shame if a great slingshot could not be nominated just because it was posted at the wrong time.


Thanks for the input. No final decisions have been made yet. Still waiting to hear what more people think.

Myself, I would like to see Jan's voting based on anything posted in DEC. Feb voting for all posts in Jan etc.

Please let me know what you all think.

I want to make this a community decision.


----------



## flippinout

I agree that the nominees should be drawn from the preceding month.


----------



## Rayshot

The idea is "Slingshot of *the Month*"

I think the whole month should be used to post the nominations. Then the first week in the succeeding month to vote.

In my mind it is easier to keep clear in mind when to post and when to vote.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Agreed with Rayshot. To vote in the first week of the succeeding month.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Any news about SOTM?


----------



## Imperial

no new stuff to report on yet. Hrawk is busy for a bit . but keep any suggestions, questions, and or concerns coming in. the way i see it, the SOTM will only be as great as the ground floor that the contest will be based on in this thread.


----------



## Hrawk

Soz guys, it's party time in NZ for me right now, checking in quickly from time to time.

As Imperial says, keep the ideas coming in please!

I'll be home on the 22nd and will look at finalising things then.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Well, I propose to open a topic at the beginning of each month in which members can show their naturals, customs and any kind of catapults, being automatically admitted to the contest. On the 21st of the month the contest will be closed and members will start to vote until the 30th or 31st of that month. On the first day of the succeding month the winner will be proclamed. What do you think? How many of you are really interested in this contest in which anyone can compete?


----------



## Hrawk

HI Bob,

Thanks for the input.

Come on folks, I'm sure there are a lot of people we have not heard from yet. What do you all think ? Please feel free to add any comments, suggestions, criticism or what ever you are thinking at the time.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Actually this is how I forsee it, some has been said already in some shape or form, but how does this sound

Disclaimer: this is just a brainstorm, to help get the ball rolling with ideas.

A thread is started for nominees at the beginning of the month.
Pictures of the slingshots being entered are posted in that thread BUT may not be posted by the maker themselves, that's the point of nominations.
The only slingshots that are eligible for nomination are slingshots that have been shared in another area of the forum (this requirement can be altered if not liked)
A single slingshot can be nominated for multiple months, but winning "slingshot of the month" slingshots can not be nominated again

Votes are held, like suggested, the first week of the next month.

I do understand that not everyone will be pleased with every stipulation, especially when opinions are being offered, but not accepted. I see after the major points are established.. people will be understanding if there is a slight disagreement with minor details.

This should be fun and interesting

LGD


----------



## Rapier

Perfectly well put LGD. Your a highly articulate duck and I'm not just refering to your uncanny dexterity! I like these ideas and will second your sentiments mainly because I'm an Aussie born and bred and far to lazy to argue with someone who might have in fact not only gone to school but also passed!


----------



## Bob Fionda

I like what Duck pointed out: a slingshot may be eligibile more than once except if wins and, why not, it could be posted by anybody even if not made from that a certain maker. I agree with the principle that a slingshot eligible for a nomination have to be shared in any area of the forum, but also it may be new and unpublished. I believe that the best thing to do is just to start. The rules expressed by Hrawk at the beginning and some of your posts would be enough to do a protocol in which anybody should attend and go on to have fun. Some rules under my point of view: 1. the contest is open to anybody, 2. any slingshot can be eligible to win, 3. good idea to have the maker of the year, the vid of the year, the design of the year....etc. Come on guys, don't you like to compete and see what's going on? There may be a give-away too at the end of the year for istance, I don't know, some price for the craziest invention or something like that.... fun and helpful.







Do we have members that want the SOTM start?


----------



## pop shot

Hrawk said:


> great idea to restart the Sotm. Although I think we should be allowed to nominate cattys from the last week of the month in the next month. Otherwise come voting week the customs forum might run dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be a shame if a great slingshot could not be nominated just because it was posted at the wrong time.


Thanks for the input. No final decisions have been made yet. Still waiting to hear what more people think.

Myself, I would like to see Jan's voting based on anything posted in DEC. Feb voting for all posts in Jan etc.

Please let me know what you all think.

I want to make this a community decision.
[/quote]

yup. so december1-dec 24 eligible for nomination on jan1?


----------



## Rapier

yeah what Bob said. (Except I still say Nathan can't play even with he's sexy legs







)
One rule i think should be added... NO WHINING OR NEGATIVITY!







We seem to loose good people like that








Other than that, lets consoladate and get it happening








Yeah Baby...


----------



## zhop

Hrawk said:


> Good question Imp.
> 
> I am all for vendors entering. They are designers / builders / shooters just like the rest of us.


 I think that the vendors should have there on catagorie and the same for non vendors


----------



## Hrawk

The competition will be starting on the 1st of Jan. (Hangover dependant)

Expect a post about the 30th Dec laying out the rules etc.


----------



## newconvert

it should be all out warfare, the vendors do have more tools, but where do their ideas come from? dont be fan boys, be creative! i think this would propel the sport/art forward at a much increased pace, i have seen some beautiful work since i have been here, i know there are some bright minds with great designs just waiting to be born, they are not pretty but i still have my projects from jr. high at my house. nothing better than doing it yourself!


----------



## Hrawk

I will say at this point, vendors will defiantly be included.


----------



## newconvert

good deal Hrawk


----------



## MeatMechanic

lET'S GET IT ON ! I LOVE TO MAKE SAWDUST !


----------



## pop shot

I think it would be unfair not to include them. Vendors are people too


----------



## Jim Williams

I agree with Zhop, I think there should be a separate award for venders, does anyone else agree?


----------



## shawnr5

I don't think that the vendors should be separated. If their works are worthy of nomination, then they should be recognized as such. By separating them, we would be saying that everyone else isn't as good as they are.


----------



## Knoll

Kewl idea!

question ........ Frames shown in the 4th week will not be eligible for consideration in either current or following month?


----------



## polecat

good idea i think .now i just need a decent frame to enter, and a friend to nominate me not as easy as you think me thinks, so thinking cap on .wheh heh heh go on there
polecat


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

I hope to express my thoughts properly.

3 weeks of exhibition and a week of voting?...what about themodels thatare displayed on the fourth week? nobody will want to show their models in the fourth week.

How about this?, starting in January with all the usual month and take the first week of each month (in this case, February) for voting and nominations from the models presented in the month just ended

I vote for ALL forum members participate equally...without distinction among rookies, veterans, amateurs, professionals, vendors or. ..altruistic? (LOL)

but, I would propose this...*a participant would be unable to participate consecutively with the same model **or pattern*, just by the variation of material (what is innovative about that?)

I think that would be a good "lock" to cover the case of sellers. in an effort to give opportunity to those who take this as a hobby.

What do you think?

there my two cents (pesos)


----------



## shawnr5

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> but, I would propose this...*a participant would be unable to participate consecutively with the same model **or pattern*, just by the variation of material (what is innovative about that?)


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm looking forward to starting. Which are the main rules to participate to the contest?


----------



## Sean

I'll head off into my garage and see what I can pull out. This is a super idea!


----------



## riverman

I think it's a great idea and will help inspire folks to keep returning to the site and building better slings.

I'm still new to this site and building/shooting slingshots but here is a couple of comments to consider:

About the monthly nomination, if you could allow a full month for people to put up new slingshots it may be helpful. We all know how quickly three weeks goes by with work, family, kids, mowing the lawn, looking for naturals, etc. Even a month will fly by super fast and we will be asked to vote again.

My only other suggestion would be at the end of the year to have categories for SSOTY.......for example it might look something like this:

Category 1: Naturals
Category 2: Boardcuts
Category 3: Synthetics/Metals

I think if you don't have categories, you may not provide fair recognition to those that may be most interested in a particular SS type. For example, I personally love naturals and although I can appreciate the work and effort that goes into other materials I still prefer the look and feel of a natural. However, I am sure that many members here are the exact opposite, maybe they prefer metals, boardcuts, or synthetics. By voting in categories, we could give recognition to the best boardcut, the best natural, the best synthetic.

It's just an idea..............

RM


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks for the ideas mate.

Yes, I am planning on having multiple catagories at the end of the year.

Also voting for any given month is based on submissions from the precious month. Ie, Jan we will be voting on all slingshots shows in Dec etc.


----------



## Bob Fionda

riverman said:


> I think it's a great idea and will help inspire folks to keep returning to the site and building better slings.
> 
> I'm still new to this site and building/shooting slingshots but here is a couple of comments to consider:
> 
> About the monthly nomination, if you could allow a full month for people to put up new slingshots it may be helpful. We all know how quickly three weeks goes by with work, family, kids, mowing the lawn, looking for naturals, etc. Even a month will fly by super fast and we will be asked to vote again.
> 
> My only other suggestion would be at the end of the year to have categories for SSOTY.......for example it might look something like this:
> 
> Category 1: Naturals
> Category 2: Boardcuts
> Category 3: Synthetics/Metals
> 
> I think if you don't have categories, you may not provide fair recognition to those that may be most interested in a particular SS type. For example, I personally love naturals and although I can appreciate the work and effort that goes into other materials I still prefer the look and feel of a natural. However, I am sure that many members here are the exact opposite, maybe they prefer metals, boardcuts, or synthetics. By voting in categories, we could give recognition to the best boardcut, the best natural, the best synthetic.
> 
> It's just an idea..............
> 
> RM


I do totally agree with you Riverman. I think it's a good idea to set three categories for the same reason you explained.
Thanks for sharing. Bob.


----------



## riverman

It would simplify things if you only did the voting by categories at the end of the year instead of monthly. However, if you don't do it each month and then take the winners from each month for the SSOTY contest then you may bias a particular group again. Did that make sense? lol

RM


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

categories +++!!


----------



## Imperial

thought id bump up this thread in light of the recent "percieved" b-hurt for SOTM. in all fairness, this is a better place for any disgruntled opinion or questioning of recent events. the APRIL SOTM should be for congratulatory posts only. well, thats my opinion.


----------



## Hrawk

I agree Imp and thanks.

What this does not show however, was the many hours of dialogue in the chat room where dozens of members came to share thoughts and help decide on a final format for the event.

I run it for the first 12 months and everyone was happy. Very happy.

Anyone at this point who want to cry, complain or whinge, is a big poo poo head.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Just thinking. How about two. One for vendors, and one for homemade on the small scale? Like a guy with some basic tools. Saw, rasp, files, sandpaper, etc. That way we get two contests for the price of, I don't know---two! If I'm out of line, don't hold it against me cause I probably will be again, sooner or sooner! Better yet, if I send in one, I'll hach one out with an axe, and polish it on the gravel for that finished look!


----------



## Hrawk

It was decided very early on that vendors and non vendors will take part in the same competition.

If you look at the numbers of winners over past months, non vendors have taken home more medals then the vendors, so I see no point in having two separate divisions.

Besides, I think it would be insulting to a lot of people to say they are not of a high enough caliber to compete alongside the vendors.


----------



## NoobShooter

I think someone should do a recorded video and post it to show people how to nominate slingshots on here.. There are so many nice choices and it kind of sucks that people on here dont nominate more. And i wonder if they dont because they are not sure on how to do it or because there favorite was already nominated...


----------

